# Lighthouses



## Not Neve

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Dang! Was going to post a lighthouse that I *thought* I had scanned and stored with my online albums - but no... 

I like lighthouses... there are some really avid "lighthouse-picture"-collectors out there; my sister happens to know one and asked me specifically to take some for that friend in summer, but alas! none "on board" right now. 

I'll be back, stay tuned ...


----------



## cowbert098

Broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## oriecat




----------



## Not Neve

That snow sculpture is very cool ~ must've taken forever to make!

Mindy, your photo is very cool, too!


----------



## photogoddess




----------



## Harpper

That's a great picture photogoddess! How do you keep getting the nice orange hue?


----------



## photogoddess

I don't know because it was absolutely dark at the time of the photos. Maybe from some of the incandescent marina lighting?


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Belle26

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jadin




----------



## Tenerife

Yes somewhere in South Africa, near Durban...

Regards from Tenerife
Klaus


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## enigMATTic122

Point Judith Lighthouse. Narragansett, Rhode Island






Lighthouse with the Gas Beacon in the background.










Watch Hill Lighthouse. Westerly, Rhode Island


----------



## MrFSS

York Harbor, Maine.
I took this last September.


----------



## ShutterBug4_4




----------



## Sk8man




----------



## jadin

Wow Sk8man


----------



## Sk8man

tnx m8.


----------



## Corry

Sk8man...I already commented in the other forum...bu tI gotta say again...that's awesome!


----------



## danalec99




----------



## Corry

Heh heh...Danalec...it took me a minute to find the lighthouse!


----------



## Walt

Edited due to broken link


----------



## james m

Edited due to broken link


----------



## molested_cow

Assateague Island


----------



## Silkwood




----------



## CrazyAva

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Picksure

My $0.02


----------



## Nytmair




----------



## Picksure

Nytmair, niiiice.


----------



## LaFoto

Fanad Head Lighthouse, Fanad, Co Donegal, Ireland


----------



## doenoe

someone enjoying the lighthouse that is standing in my town


----------



## uberben

I dont have many lighthouse photos sadly, but here is one from this past autumn on a cold and windy day.


----------



## tmpadmin

This one is just for show.


----------



## CrazyAva

Broken link


----------



## james21

here is one that i had on the computer, quality may not be great due to a mediocre scanner, but i like the picture anyway, it was taken at a lake by my house on a cold foggy day last spring


----------



## ThomThomsk

Corbiere lighthouse, St. Ouen's Bay, Jersey


----------



## jcharcalla

Heres one of the lighthouses in Erie PA.


----------



## Fadi

I think this is Bodie lighthouse in the Outer banks, NC





Cape Cod lighthouse at sunrise


----------



## Fate

Why do i have to live so damn far inland!!!! well, i promise that when i next go to the coast i shall seek out a lighthouse!


----------



## Glen C

Edited due to broken link


----------



## imagesby




----------



## imagesby




----------



## pursuer

Cape spencer, Saint John, NB, Canada


----------



## DarkEyes

Our Local lighthouse, at Point Moore, Geraldton, Western Australia.


----------



## niccig

I saw this thread and couldn't resist - this snap is by no means exceptional, as it was taken with a Kodak disposable and is a pretty low-quality scan.  However, I took it in high school and it was the first photo I ever took that a stranger was interested in (the lab guy at Wal-Mart said he made an extra print and could he please keep it for his girlfriend, who collected lighthouse pictures).  In fact, I think that's the exact moment that I started being interested in photography. 

There, you get a sappy story as a freebie  

Portland Head Light, Portland, Maine


----------



## DarkEyes

niccig said:
			
		

> I saw this thread and couldn't resist - this snap is by no means exceptional, as it was taken with a Kodak disposable and is a pretty low-quality scan.  However, I took it in high school and it was the first photo I ever took that a stranger was interested in (the lab guy at Wal-Mart said he made an extra print and could he please keep it for his girlfriend, who collected lighthouse pictures).  In fact, I think that's the exact moment that I started being interested in photography.
> 
> There, you get a sappy story as a freebie
> 
> Portland Head Light, Portland, Maine




Despite the scans small image size, It still hints at bieng a pretty great shot. Considering its a snap taken when you were relatively new to photography, Its damn good!


----------



## niccig

Thanks!


----------



## miskin83




----------



## ToddM

Bodi Island Light House - Outer Banks, NC






Closer up


----------



## ToddM

Cape Hatteras - Outer Banks, NC


----------



## ToddM

Ocracoke Island, NC


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Winter Island Lighthouse, Salem, MA


----------



## hovis

Fire Island, Long Island


----------



## simonkit

Here are a small collection of my lighthouse shots - all taken around North Wales, UK


----------



## tsacain

wow molested_cow I have a shot that is exactly like yours of that same light house.  





But I also like this view of it.


----------



## ShavedMonkey

~Image deleted


----------



## CrazyAva

I so need to go find some lighthouses to take pictures of.


----------



## Steph




----------



## MarkA

Girdleness Lighthouse, Aberdeen







Girdleness Lighthouse & Foghorn


----------



## Crazymainer

Another view of Portland Head Light from City Side,






CM


----------



## Rachelsne

Two lighthouses that are on an Army Base in VA.

The first pictures is the older of the 2, the second lighthouse was built because the first one was not bright enough, they are called The Cape Henry Lighthouses.

I edited these on my laptop, so I apolagise if the colour is to dark or off, please let me know if it is terrible.











The newer Lighthouse:

I tried to make it look old










Thanks for looking, please comment as you see fit.


----------



## Rachelsne

What do you think of my editting? how is the comosition of the pictures?


----------



## Eric794

To Rachelsne:

The one you tried to make look old is very cool. I like that one alot.

The last one is pretty cool too.
I don't care to much for the first 2
Nice work!


----------



## LaFoto

Rachelsne, I merged your newly started theme thread on lighthouses with the already existing one, ok? Makes the theme forum less cluttered.


----------



## Rachelsne

Oops sorry LaFoto I didnt even think to check...BAD ME!! 

Eric 794 thank you, I agree my favourite is the sepia one too


----------



## JamieP

Here's what I've got:

Chatham Light - Cape Cod, MA






Nauset Light - Cape Cod, MA


----------



## JAFO28

Barnegat light in New Jersey.


----------



## Nod




----------



## JamieP

I love other the layers of colors in that picture, Jafo.  From the rocks, to the water, to the sand, to the orange sky and then blue sky.  Very cool!


----------



## magkelly

I love these lighthouse threads. If I could afford it I'd live in one. My favorite is one up in Maine at Bass Harbor. There's a good pic on this page. That lighthouse up on a cliff that just makes me want to go live there. I love Maine. Gorgeous place. 

MaineLighthouses


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## LaFoto

This thread is so nicely alive just now (has been dormant for quite some time), that I must contribute to it.

I photographed the lighthouse of Flamborough Head (East Yorkshire?) with the intent to put it out here, so at last here are two photos of it.


----------



## Buckster

Heceta Head





Pigeon Point















Cheboygan Lighthouse





Charlevoix Lighthouse










Presque Isle Old Lighthouse





Presque Isle New Lighthouse















Poe Reef Lighthouse


----------



## Rob_W

Perch Rock on the Wirral, Merseyside


----------



## Buckster

Not sure if navigation lights count, but they look like lighthouses to me.


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## usayit

Probably one of the most photographed lighthouses in the world:






Portland Head Light, Maine


----------



## usayit

This is one of my favorite to visit in the same area..  I like walking along the rocky sea wall.. listen to the waves.. and watch the boats/ships go by.






On the walk back..






Later in the evening...






Looks like they added solar panels since my last visit 2 years ago...  oh well.. 

Sprint Point Light, Maine.


----------



## jillyronald

Very attractive shoots. I thing you worked so much for taking this great photographs. I downloaded it in my laptop and it is a very good looking in my desktop, I did 't understand that how to create blur in half of the image or it is any other software.


----------



## Sharfy

DANG!!!!!!!! page 6 lighthousephotos are all awesome 

Lighthouse is timeless beautiful subject!


----------



## Capeesh

The Inchcape Lighthouse or locally called "The Bellrock Lighthouse"






When the Bellrock was built, it was hailed as one of the 7 wonders of the Industrial world !


----------



## bruce282

These 2 lighthouses or nav aids are in Maine. In order make sure you're in the shipping lane you line them up so the back one is covered by the front one. If you see 2 you're outta the channel.












Bruce


----------



## dl4449

Here is one I took a couple of yeare ago.
It is at Pigeon Point,Ca











Troy

http://td.smugmug.com/


----------



## Sisco

Cape Mudge, Quadra Island,B.C.


----------



## mwgiesbrecht




----------



## mwgiesbrecht




----------

